# Review Ohui kem dưỡng cho da khô, lão hóa



## tg2095 (19/8/21)

*Mỹ phẩm Ohui *Ohui kem dưỡng cho da khô, lão hóa có 3 dòng sản phẩm chính được ưa chuộng số 1 hiện nay đó là Ohui Miracle Moisture, Ohui Prime Advancer và Ohui age recovery. Nếu bạn chưa biết nên dùng sản phẩm nào phù hợp và mang lại công dụng gì, hãy cùng tìm hiểu ngay dưới đây.
*Ohui Miracle Moisture – Ohui kem dưỡng trắng da chuyên sâu*




Ohui kem dưỡng trắng chuyên sâu Ohui Miracle Moisture
Để có làn da đẹp, việc cấp nước là chưa đủ. Chúng ta cần làm sạch da và bổ sung thêm dưỡng chất cần thiết cho da. Có vậy, làn da mới duy trì căng mịn, hồng hào.
Ohui Miracle Moisture là dòng Ohui kem dưỡng chuyên cấp nước từ sâu bên trong. Đồng thời sản phẩm có công dụng làm trắng, giúp da căng bóng, mịn màng ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn hiệu quả.
Ohui Miracle Moisture sử dụng công nghệ độc quyền là Chiffon Ceramide™. Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của nó là tăng cường liên kết tế bào và protein dưới da, giữ ẩm cho da luôn trong trạng thái mịn màng, đều màu, hỗ trợ phục hồi, tái tạo làn da tổn thương.
*Ohui Prime Advancer cải thiện rõ rệt dấu hiệu lão hóa da*




Ohui kem dưỡng cải thiện rõ rệt dấu hiệu lão hóa da
Thành phần của Ohui Prime Advancer gồm chiết xuất Gallotannine, Floretin, Acid thioctic. Với công dụng bổ sung ẩm, chăm sóc sâu lớp thân bì, giúp làn da săn chắc từ sâu bên trong. Đồng thời sản phẩm có tác dụng cải thiện rõ rệt dấu hiệu lão hóa.
Chiết suất Sorbitol, Trehalose đảm nhận vai trò chăm sóc phần biểu bì, giúp da sáng đều màu, cũng như làm mềm lớp sừng trên da.
Một thành phần vô cùng đặc biệt khác của Ohui kem dưỡng này là Ursolic Acid chiết xuất từ mai trắng toàn thảo giúp tăng cường số lượng Laminin, giúp cân bằng nội môi ở da, giảm vết nhăn. Nhờ tinh chất này, làn da của bạn sẽ được duy trì độ ẩm, hạn chế tình trạng da bị mất nước khô ráp dù ngồi lâu trong phòng máy lạnh hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời.
Ohui Prime Advancer phù hợp với:
Làn da thương tổn sau khi lăn kim, laser
Làn da mẫn cảm, da mỏng
Làn da khô ráp, xỉn màu.
Làn da lão hóa, chảy xệ
Độ tuổi hiệu quả nhất để sử dụng Ohui Prime Advancer là từ 25-40 tuổi.
*Ohui age recovery - Kem dưỡng chăm sóc đặc biệt chống lão hóa*
Dòng sản phẩm được sản xuất nhằm chống lão hóa cho làn da, duy trì vẻ trẻ trung, tươi tắn. Chúng ta không thể không nhắc đến một thành phần quan trọng nhất của Ohui age recovery đó là baby collagen, nghiên cứu độc quyền của hãng Ohui.
Khi còn bé, chúng ta có rất nhiều baby collagen trong da. Tuy nhiên, theo thời gian, càng lớn tuổi thì lượng collagen này có xu hướng giảm dần. Kéo theo đó là tình trạng nếp nhăn, chảy xệ, da thiếu sự đàn hồi săn chắc. Ohui age recovery vừa cung cấp độ ẩm, giúp da khỏe mạnh, mịn màng.
Bạn cần tư vấn và báo giá chi tiết các dòng Ohui kem dưỡng kể trên, vậy thì đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn để được hỗ trợ giải đáp chi tiết nhất.


----------

